# Action Shot!



## Dave Martell (Feb 26, 2017)

I just received this from a customer....


Action shot of a 270mm Martell wa gyuto w/pre-made handle by Knives and Stones and some delicious looking homemade bacon with a heritage breed Berkshire pork belly, maple cured and smoked with apple & cherry wood. Mmmm...mmmm!


"As expected, the knife did a terrific job cutting the bacon into nice even slices. "


----------



## shownomarci (Feb 26, 2017)

Pork belly gives me a lardon, as they say.


----------

